

Seriously mechanical (gears!) Rube Goldberg corkscrew and wine pourer.  - jdnier
http://www.oneofonehundred.co.uk/media/corkscrew.php

======
jodrellblank
That's what software looks like inside.

~~~
jdnier
I was going to say I think we've (well, a lot of us) have forgotten how to
make and engineer mechanical, physical things... but you're completely right,
it's not like a computer is any less complex. Still, hot metal is impressive!

